# Dubai, United Arab Emirates



## Piotr

Dubai, United Arab Emirates
The German shepherd female for adoption, 2,5 years old,spayed, fully vaccinated, trained, obedient.
Comes from American kennel, free from diseases - HD, PRA, HCM - negative.
Very vivid character, intelligent, obedient, hyper active - perfect for working and agility activities. Doesn't tolerate other pets at home specially small dogs and cats, which was the reason of giving her for adoption. Was kept all her life with family with no children. Looking for loving, responsible permanent home, preferably by an experienced with this breed owner.
Her owners, an American family, are willing to cover all expanses of her relocation to her new,forever home back to America. 
Whoever is seriously interested in adoption please contact me:

Peter Jaworski D.V.M
[email protected]


----------



## gsdsar

OMG- she is gorgeous!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nigel

I second this^^


----------



## huntergreen

PM sent


----------



## glinny

Sorry, sounds like a scam to me.


----------



## wolfstraum

why do you think it is a scam? The female is spayed and needs to be rehomed...an Arab county is NOT somewhere that would be easy to rehome a dog .... and Americans who work in Dubai certainly can afford to ship the dog back to the US....I knew a vet who worked in Dubai on a horse farm....the compensation was unbelievable...

Lee


----------



## Nigel

I could be wrong, but sounds legit to me. I agree with Lee, and it sounds like somebody who is concerned for the dogs well being enough and has the income to ship it to the US. Unusual sure, but it doesn't necessarily mean its a scam.


----------



## nitemares

I agree, sounds legit to me too. very hard to rehome in an Arab country. if she was good with Children and cats i would have taken her myself, she's gorgeous!!


----------



## huntergreen

another pm sent.


----------



## wolfstraum

huntergreen - not good with other dogs...that is why she is being rehomed

If someone has recently lost their only dog, that would be an ideal home for her

Lee


----------



## huntergreen

tks Lee


----------

